# Wanted - Miniature Dachshund



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

We are looking into getting a dog and i know someone who has 3 of these one being a 10 week old puppy. 

I wonder does anyone have one of these breeds of dog, what are they like, and what is the price you would pay for one not for breeding but as a family pet etc. 

Is there a rescue centre anyway that house this breed at all, i have googled and all the prices i have seen are from about £500 upwards. 

Thank you for any information you can give me xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope this link helps, sorry don't know anyone with the breed, but do know their are health issues to consider.

THE DACHSHUND RESCUE

Dachshund Club of Wales Rescue
Mr S Williams, Ross-on-Wye. Tel: 01989 563339
Mrs W Paterson, Ceredigion. Tel: 01545 580129
Mrs C Sheppard, Neath, W Glamorgan. Tel: 01639 814218

British Dachshund Rescue
Mrs V Skinner, High Green, Sheffield. Tel: 01142 847425
Mrs G Goad, Glastonbury, Soms. Tel: 01458 850745

Dachshund Rescue
Mr Tony Johnson, Cambridgeshire. Tel: 01487 822630

Scottish Dachshund Club - East
Mrs C Gorman, West Lothian. Tel: 01506 883333

Scottish Dachshund Club - West
Mrs E Fulton, Kirkintilloch. Tel. 0141 7752187


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Hope this link helps, sorry don't know anyone with the breed, but do know their are health issues to consider.
> 
> THE DACHSHUND RESCUE
> 
> ...


Ok thanks hun that is great. You are a star. 

x


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I have 5 that come into my salon. 3 wire, 1 long, 1 smooth. 

1 wire and 1 smooth live together in a family with young children, they were there before child. The long haired lives with a older couple but see grandchildren, again since babies, on a daily basis. There has never been an issue with these dogs and children and they all have super personalities


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Home Bred Puppies for Sale


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

One in here from Powys.

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/BreederDirectory/breeds/Dachshund.htm


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> We are looking into getting a dog and i know someone who has 3 of these one being a 10 week old puppy.
> 
> I wonder does anyone have one of these breeds of dog, what are they like, and what is the price you would pay for one not for breeding but as a family pet etc.
> 
> ...


suprised at you wanting a little sausage


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't tell you much about the breed, other than they are very sweet - however, seeing your location, if you do decide to get a puppy - be VERY careful - there are a LOT of puppy farmers in South West and Mid Wales and quite often their prices differ little from good breeders.

£500 is not expensive for a responsibly bred pedigree KC registered dog from health tested parents, and you shouldn't pay any more or less whether you want a pet, a dog for potential show, or a foundation bitch or dog.

If price is an issue, then I would strongly advise going down the rescue route, as opposed to cutting corners in getting a puppy which may suffer a lifetime of pain and hardship and affording you and your family a lot of heartache and financial commitment.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Home Bred Puppies for Sale


they look a bit dodgy to me Welshie, no mention of health tests and theres a choice of home bred puppies for sale and outside puppies for sale

reputable breeders often advertise their pups on champ dogs but you'd still need to vet them out Kath, i'd also contact the breed club Home


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> they look a bit dodgy to me Welshie, no mention of health tests and theres a choice of home bred puppies for sale and outside puppies for sale


Her Daxi-jacks 

Many good breeders do put their puppies outside at around 5 weeks if they have suitable puppy houses (I wish I could sometimes when you smell the house ) - but having an option for either  what's that all about? and why the difference


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

If you didn't mind a x there are some dach x puppies on Manytears being fostered in Swansea. 

and DT there is a gorgeous 15 month old weiny girl called Annabel available too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> they look a bit dodgy to me Welshie, no mention of health tests and theres a choice of home bred puppies for sale and outside puppies for sale
> 
> reputable breeders often advertise their pups on champ dogs but you'd still need to vet them out Kath, i'd also contact the breed club Home


The Home of Miniature Dachshunds

Welcome to our specialist Dachsie Web Site. It is very simple and easy to navigate. We breed smooth coated and long haired Miniature Dachshunds and occasionally Dachsiejacks. Many of our home bred puppies are KC registered and bred from DNA PRA tested parents. Our puppies are born in our home and receive lots of love and care. They are well socialised and mix with young children and other pets from birth.

This is the only thing I could find on this womans site, not alot really.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I can't tell you much about the breed, other than they are very sweet - however, seeing your location, if you do decide to get a puppy - be VERY careful - there are a LOT of puppy farmers in South West and Mid Wales and quite often their prices differ little from good breeders.
> 
> £500 is not expensive for a responsibly bred pedigree KC registered dog from health tested parents, and you shouldn't pay any more or less whether you want a pet, a dog for potential show, or a foundation bitch or dog.
> 
> If price is an issue, then I would strongly advise going down the rescue route, as opposed to cutting corners in getting a puppy which may suffer a lifetime of pain and hardship and affording you and your family a lot of heartache and financial commitment.


Thank you so much for all your info on your post, that is great, this dog or puppy will be a family pet so thought the price would be cheaper i dont know why i thought that but i do not know much about dog breeding etc.

I was thinking more about the rescue as there are so many dogs in rescue and although i don't want to sound horrible i would rather give money to a rescue than a breeder that is charging £500 + for a puppy etc.

They just seem like really calm, lovely dogs that would suit a family.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your posts and info, i am taking it all on board.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My nan had one of these.. she was gorgeous.. 

I remember when I was younger running across the field with Mitzy and hadn't realised she had flip over her ears.. 

I know.. Tight but blimey... her legs were that short that her ears seemed to get in the way..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Her Daxi-jacks
> 
> Many good breeders do put their puppies outside at around 5 weeks if they have suitable puppy houses (I wish I could sometimes when you smell the house ) - but having an option for either  what's that all about? and why the difference


blimey you can tell i was rushing off to work i totally missed the daxi-jacks

totally agree re the indoors/outside thing, how odd



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The Home of Miniature Dachshunds
> 
> Welcome to our specialist Dachsie Web Site. It is very simple and easy to navigate. We breed smooth coated and long haired Miniature Dachshunds and occasionally Dachsiejacks. Many of our home bred puppies are KC registered and bred from DNA PRA tested parents. Our puppies are born in our home and receive lots of love and care. They are well socialised and mix with young children and other pets from birth.


i didnt notice the health testing either lol, still sounds less than reputable to me tho, the word 'many', the indoor/outside option, and they breed daxijacks these type of breeders are in it soley for the cash imo:glare:

oh and how scared to their dogs look??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> blimey you can tell i was rushing off to work i totally missed the daxi-jacks
> 
> totally agree re the indoors/outside thing, how odd
> 
> ...


They do look frightened don't they. I google earthed the address and it is a small house in a long street but looking at the back of the house it look like a garage, I presume she puts them in there, as her house is so small and narrow.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They do look frightened don't they. I google earthed the address and it is a small house in a long street but looking at the back of the house it look like a garage, I presume she puts them in there, as her house is so small and narrow.


 poor little sausages...hey google earth can be very useful cant it:tongue_smilie: xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> poor little sausages...hey google earth can be very useful cant it:tongue_smilie: xx


Too right, I downloaded it again onto this laptop, it comes in really handy especially for thing like this, you can see exactly what the house/place looks like and the surrounding area


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Too right, I downloaded it again onto this laptop, it comes in really handy especially for thing like this, you can see exactly what the house/place looks like and the surrounding area


its not a bad idea for anyone going to a litter to do is it


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> its not a bad idea for anyone going to a litter to do is it


It is a very good idea, i am not happy with that website at all, it says "outside puppies, but no pics or anything of there living conditions and she wants £850 for the indoor puppies!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> its not a bad idea for anyone going to a litter to do is it


lol also handy info on potential puppy buyers


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> its not a bad idea for anyone going to a litter to do is it


I reckon it is a great idea, saves traveliing and finding out what a hole it is when you get there.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> lol also handy info on potential puppy buyers


yes very handy indeed, i know if i ever bred again(i wont lol) i'd certainly use before i went any futher vetting out prospective buyers


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you everyone for all your posts and info, i am taking it all on board.


I have one, a 13 year old male who is black and tan. He is a lovely natured dog but will bark at everyone passing the house and people and dogs when he is out. Not sure if this is a breed specific thing but have seen a lady walking her two mini's round the lake near us and they too bark at everyone and everything. Whether this is because we let smaller dogs get away with more seeing as they are 'only little' 

They can be difficult to house train (mine took 2 years) completely and they do suffer from separation anxiety. They also like to dig and are big scavengers 

They suffer from slipped disks and shouldn't be allowed to run up or down stairs, jump up onto or off furniture etc as this could potentially cause them to be paralysed but they are fairly robust little things and do look really funny when running towards as their ears flap about all over the place.

I wouldn't have been without mine for the last 13 years as he is a great companion.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Houseofpets said:


> I have one, a 13 year old male who is black and tan. He is a lovely natured dog but will bark at everyone passing the house and people and dogs when he is out. Not sure if this is a breed specific thing but have seen a lady walking her two mini's round the lake near us and they too bark at everyone and everything. Whether this is because we let smaller dogs get away with more seeing as they are 'only little'
> 
> They can be difficult to house train (mine took 2 years) completely and they do suffer from separation anxiety. They also like to dig and are big scavengers
> 
> ...


Thank you ever so much that is a great help, i dont know anything about the breed so that is really helpful, i did not realise the health risks involved in the breed and as we have a really busy household, people coming and going all the time will have to think about it.


----------



## Houseofpets (Apr 23, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you ever so much that is a great help, i dont know anything about the breed so that is really helpful, i did not realise the health risks involved in the breed and as we have a really busy household, people coming and going all the time will have to think about it.


My pleasure. My old boy has been on pain killers since he was 3 due to arthritis, he is happy enough but is a huge expense (about £1.30 per day). He has also suffered 2 slipped disks and this was from running from the living room to the hall to attack the post that came thru the door. Luckily he wasn't paralysed either time but we have been advised to keep him crated all the time for his own protection as they say the next one could cause him to lose the use of his back legs. We took the decision as a family that we felt it unkind to keep him locked up in a crate all day and only allowed out for a walk around the garden and to use the loo, he is a fantastic age for a Daxie and not used to being locked into a crate so if he slips a disk running around and having fun at least he will have enjoyed his time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a Chiweenie but she really takes after the mini daxie side the most. Im already saving for my mini daschund in 2 years....you can expect a well bred puppy to cost 850-950 down South. (pretty much what my Chihuahuas cost though so wont be a shock to the system.)
Hannah is also very barky (def a breed trait) and took a year to house train. They can also be stubborn if they catch a scent, greedy and occasionally short tempered/intolerant. (Hannah is brilliant with people from babies to elderly and her pack but doesnt like strange dogs.).
On the plus side they are real people dogs, very cuddly, will walk as much as you want them to and as long as you dont let them go up and down stairs/jump about then quite healthy and long lived. 
(I am looking forward to when I can get mine!!)


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi, i have owned dachshies for over 20 years, they are brilliant little dogs full of charecter and totally addictive , i am a member of dachshundforum. there are also breeders on there that may be able to help you, i currently have a 4 year old silver dapple boy, my eldest sasha doo passed away june last year she was 19 years old, good luck in your search for a dachshie.
there are a few health problems with the breed like pra, lafora (in the wires) and they can be prone to ivdd (slipped disks) so be careful with them jumping etc

add: i forgot to memtion they can get seperation anxiety, i can't leave dai alone for too long as he will bark non stop until i get home, so i generally only leave him in the winter months then it's for no longer than a hour (even then he acts like i've left for years)


----------

